# Royal genetic calculator



## JBJcool

hi peeps i got 1 for my corns and you put in the morph etc then it predicts what the babies will be anyone no of a royal 1?


thx jbj


----------



## Tops

I dont have a calculator I use Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca
Its pretty good
Any chance i could get you to email me the corn morph one and ill see if i can modify it to royals?


----------



## snakelover

JBJcool said:


> hi peeps i got 1 for my corns and you put in the morph etc then it predicts what the babies will be anyone no of a royal 1?
> 
> 
> thx jbj


got a link?


----------



## eeji

theres 2 corn predicters to download from my site. The Generic Genetic Wizard is customisable for any rep, so a bit of inputting of genetic info will make a royal morph predicter 

Ians Vivarium - FREE Downloads


----------



## JBJcool

thats the one i got im just unsure about the change thing if someone would be so kind...


----------



## snakelover

eeji great site mate, great stuff, on there, very useful!

anyone now if that snake measuring thing actualy works?


----------



## snakelover

just tried it now and it say 403 Error :?


----------



## JBJcool

yeah i cant get on the site either summin bout vergin media


----------



## Alans_Reptiles

can you give that link agan i think its wrong its coming up with ipods and stuff by the way yous describe it it sounds cool


----------



## talltom69

This works a treat:

Advanced Genetics Wizard


----------

